# Good Round Baler



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I am looking to purchase a baler for $15000. what would be a good option with net wrap on them


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

467 or 567 John deere


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

any others balers? i really dont like john deere products


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

Anybody in our part of the country putting up hay worth anything is using deere balers. For most of them a baler is the only piece of green machinery they own. I have seen two new, New Hollands this year and both of them were burnt to a crisp.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

justbad7 said:


> any others balers? i really dont like john deere products


For 15 grand pretty much any well-kept baler out to work. Not too many junk balers produced recently enough to be in that price range. Everyone has their color preferences. Just the way the above comment says only JD, everyone around here runs NH.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> any others balers? i really dont like john deere products


 What's wrong with John Deere products? In my opinion JD makes some nice equipment....and no I don't bleed green. I have a variety of colors on my farm.

Vermeer makes some real good round balers as well, I don't keep up with the price of used equipment too much but a 604m or a 504m might be in your price range.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm just really tired of Deere overpricing their equipment. And also, around here, i see no Deere balers and have not heard anything good about them


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> I'm just really tired of Deere overpricing their equipment. And also, around here, i see no Deere balers and have not heard anything good about them


They don't over price there equipment any more than any other make....they make the best baler in the world, probably the most expensive as well.....if it was the worst and was the most expensive, it would be over priced.....anyone who says anything bad about a current John Deere baler, hasn't used a current john Deere baler....


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

What size bale do you want. What material are you baling?

I would stay away from the 6 series Deeres like the 466/566. Also the NH BR series before the "A" series.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

ok i was thinking at least 4X5 maybe 5X5 or 5X6


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

and they type of hay would range. I would be doing custom work and it would vary from tall feed to alfalfa to some draws


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

5' wide round balers aren't very common around here, we rarely see one anymore. I think it has something to do with people selling round bales to small time buyers and being able to fit 4' wide bales in the bed of a pickup. As far as JD balers, there is nearly every color in the book here but the 2 balers here are JD, that's all that ever been here. There's a JD 24T square baler here that's still makes a good bale after god knows how many bales. The JD 448 round baler here has about 2700 bales on it and it baled 725 bales this season and never missed a beat. It makes a good tight bale, so tight that it's sometimes tough to even get a BPT slim forged spear in them. Is the best baler in the world don't think so, it's just a good manual round baler with very few things to screw up. Wife still wants a net wrap baler though. I'd say it's pretty evenly split between NH and JD round balers around here, we see a few Vermeers.

How many bales do you think you would do in a season?


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was hoping more then 1000 and I would want a net wrap baler also


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

If your looking at a 4x5 baler why not look at a new holland 450. For not much more than your price you can get a brand new baler and they do have net option. I have had mine two seasons now and have put about 4000 bales through it.

Or maybe look at a new vermeer.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we have always had New Holland balers I. am NOT saying they are absolutely the best. but where we live the dealer support in parts and service on New Holland far exceeds anything else.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

endrow said:


> we have always had New Holland balers I. am NOT saying they are absolutely the best. but where we live the dealer support in parts and service on New Holland far exceeds anything else.


That's exactly right "best baler in the world" requires knowledgeable dealer support. I wouldn't buy a 15,000 used baler. I'd buy a $25,000 new baler and finance the 10,000 balance over 5-6 years through Deere, NH, etc for under $200/month and give up drive through food to make up the difference.
You'll have a new baler with a warranty, no unknown problems and lower cholesterol.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> That's exactly right "best baler in the world" requires knowledgeable dealer support. I wouldn't buy a 15,000 used baler. I'd buy a $25,000 new baler and finance the 10,000 balance over 5-6 years through Deere, NH, etc for under $200/month and give up drive through food to make up the difference.
> You'll have a new baler with a warranty, no unknown problems and lower cholesterol.


I'd like to buy a $25,000 new baler,but they are a lot higher then that unfortunately.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

somedevildawg said:


> They don't over price there equipment any more than any other make....they make the best baler in the world, probably the most expensive as well.....if it was the worst and was the most expensive, it would be over priced.....anyone who says anything bad about a current John Deere baler, hasn't used a current john Deere baler....


Every brand out there has had issues on various models at different times.And the new JD 569 seems to be having their share of them.And there have been a few BAD comments about them currently @ Agtalk from people that own them.

Was a lot of guys here that couldn't get rid of their 567's also.They got mostly 568's because they bleed green and not even willing to look at another brand.

JD,NH and Vermeeer all have good balers and it always seems like there are a few lemons.It comes down to dealer support and personal preference.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I've personally used Case, Hesston and NH.....never dealt with Vermeer except I used to have a trencher/plow from Vermeer, good machine......none of the aforementioned that I have owned/operated could hold a candle to the Deere....it makes a better looking bale, eats anything and is fast, course the BR7060 was 25k the Deere was almost double that, but it is a far superior machine. If it does break, I can have a part tomorrow if its not in stock...again better than the other guys HERE.....


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I run Deere tractors and a combine. My balers have been Vermeers and they have worked great.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> JD,NH and Vermeeer all have good balers and it always seems like there are a few lemons.It comes down to dealer support and personal preference.


I also like JD balers but I agree on NH and Vermeer make good machines too and that it is all about price and personal preference.

But I would like to add one other thought to the conversation......some of these folks that get on these ag boards and run down a piece of equipment that they own, could screw up a cold chisel. They have no sense of operation and quite frequently are their own worst enemies. They would come out much cheaper to hire someone to operate their machinery for them.....they have alot more money than sense and you cannot help but wonder how have they gotten to the position of finances that they are currently at ?

Regards, Mike


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Vol said:


> I also like JD balers but I agree on NH and Vermeer make good machines too and that it is all about price and personal preference.
> 
> But I would like to add one other thought to the conversation......some of these folks that get on these ag boards and run down a piece of equipment that they own, could screw up a cold chisel. They have no sense of operation and quite frequently are their own worst enemies. They would come out much cheaper to hire someone to operate their machinery for them.....they have alot more money than sense and you cannot help but wonder how have they gotten to the position of finances that they are currently at ?
> 
> Regards, Mike


Preach on!!!

Have to agree, especially with balers, it seems operator error is their biggest design flaw


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I rally cant afford a new one though so i was looking at used ones


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

swmnhay said:


> I'd like to buy a $25,000 new baler,but they are a lot higher then that unfortunately.


Paid $25, 100 for a new NH 7060 SS last winter.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> I'd like to buy a $25,000 new baler,but they are a lot higher then that unfortunately.


My NHBR7060 sileage special with wide pickup and hydraulic header lift and badger stainless fire extinguisher was $25,000 and came with excellent low rate financing.
Put 800 bales through it with no problems. Would buy again. 
I bet the comparable Deere is a little better, but it was $9,000 more.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I just seen a John Deere baler 568, net and twin, hydraulic pickup, with big tires, and only 15,000 for $20,000. Does this sound like a good deal or not


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

If I was going Jd I would absolutely not buy anything pre 8 series, the new pickup design is lots better and well worth it. They will finally eat hay as fast as Nh


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

discbinedr said:


> Paid $25, 100 for a new NH 7060 SS last winter.


That's not a bad price at all. We priced a new JD 459 SS with Megawide Pickup Netwrap at got prices from $34-36K.

I really like the looks of the Krone Fortima after watching several videos.

Here's the way my wife explained how she feels about the priority of haying equipment. First a good reliable baler and then you drop down to the bottom with the mower being the least important. She says it's like this, if you're mowing and you get half what you wanted down down and something breaks, you go back to the shed and try and fix the problem if not you go out and hit what you got cut with the Tedder and then rake and bale, when it's ready of course. What doesn't get mowed can wait for another day or so in most cases. I had never really thought of it that way but she's been doing farm work with her Dad since she was about 8 yo. and she's no spring chicken anymore but she can drive pretty much anything wheels.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The BR7060 silage special also has both twine and net wrap. 
For $30,000 you could have dealer install the fully auto harvest tech applicator and have yourself a real nice baler and applicator.
When I was looking Deere was $35,000 just for a comparable baler. 
My guess is the Deere is painted better, but my baler is stored inside when not used and I really pamper it.
I just can't believe what Deere gets for their equipment. I just can't reach it. You can buy new NH or Kubota with new financing for the same as used Deere. Sure as heck proves they get good resale though....


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> That's not a bad price at all. We priced a new JD 459 SS with Megawide Pickup Netwrap at got prices from $34-36K.
> 
> I really like the looks of the Krone Fortima after watching several videos.
> 
> Here's the way my wife explained how she feels about the priority of haying equipment. First a good reliable baler and then you drop down to the bottom with the mower being the least important. She says it's like this, if you're mowing and you get half what you wanted down down and something breaks, you go back to the shed and try and fix the problem if not you go out and hit what you got cut with the Tedder and then rake and bale, when it's ready of course. What doesn't get mowed can wait for another day or so in most cases. I had never really thought of it that way but she's been doing farm work with her Dad since she was about 8 yo. and she's no spring chicken anymore but she can drive pretty much anything wheels.


Sound logic if you're in an area with limited custom operators. Around here though, if my baler breaks there have to be at least 20 people I could call to get the hay finished. Fix the baler the next day when it's raining.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The biggest factor on your choice of color for your baler is dealer support, period. No point in buying a green one, yellow one, or red one if the nearest dealer is two hours away and rarely stocks hay equipment parts.

I've had three NH balers round balers, all were shedded and only ever had one let me down when one of the cam followers went out in the pickup. Sent the wife to the nearest NH dealer 15 minutes away and by time she was back I had it completely apart and was waiting on the bearing, Thats the only time I've had one let me down, was also the only bearing I've changed on one as well, had around 16,000 bales on the previous one. Newest one absolutely eats hay, can actually bog my 120hp tractor down at times.

Big deciding factor here is I have three New Holland dealers in the area, one is fifteen minutes away, the other two are roughly 45 minutes away, rarely ever had to wait on a part for hay equipment. Nearest JD dealer is about an hour away.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I just wonder of the NH 450 and 560 are sorta testing units for New Holland and maybe they're going to that design for all their balers soon. It's been a while they had a really major redesign until the 450 and 560 showed up. From what I saw on a New Holland video and the Rep said the 450 Utility was designed for producers of up to 1000 bales a season. I think the 560 is supposed to be a heavy duty baler.

560

http://agriculture.newholland.com/us/en/information-center/news-releases/Pages/New-Holland-Roll-Belt-560-Round-Baler-Delivers-Higher-Baling-Capacity.aspx


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

bluefarmer said:


> If I was going Jd I would absolutely not buy anything pre 8 series, the new pickup design is lots better and well worth it. They will finally eat hay as fast as Nh


Huh? 567 and the 568's use the same mega wide pickups.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> They don't over price there equipment any more than any other make....they make the best baler in the world, probably the most expensive as well.....if it was the worst and was the most expensive, it would be over priced.....anyone who says anything bad about a current John Deere baler, hasn't used a current john Deere baler....


Ditto. Yeah sure there's flukes out there but that's with anything. I know guys that have bought 568's and it break down all the time. Guess what they went and bought? Another 568. And around here Theres a NH dealers in the same town as Deere.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

justbad7 said:


> I just seen a John Deere baler 568, net and twin, hydraulic pickup, with big tires, and only 15,000 for $20,000. Does this sound like a good deal or not


15,000 bales is out of my comfort zone but the baler still has plenty of life. It would be a good deal if it has a rebuilt pick up and new chains and sprockets. If not that's going to cost you 5-7k depending on labor. 
You need to know that it takes a tractor to pull a 568. I wouldn't use anything smaller than 95-100 hp


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I have a 190 hp tractor so size isnt really an issue


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My first baler a NH648 sileage special, had 6k bales through it. Paid $12k. Thought I got the best deal in the world till I got it out in the field and the sensors gave me all kinds of troubles. I think it was left out in a flood. 
A baler has to be dependable. It's the one tool I'd suggest you buy NEW or from someone you knew used and took great care of and you knew it was really dependable.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

oh that makes sense. But I was only planning on a $50,000 loan to start up with and a $25,000 baler wasn't in that plan


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

25k baler
12k used mower
6k used tedder
7k used rake

That would be a decent starting budget assuming you don't need $ for a tractor or other equipment. Your location may require different equipment than mine for example, you may not need a Tedder.

You might be able to find a low bale count leftover or other deal on a baler right now. Good deals at end of season.
I'm not saying a used baler is a bad idea, but their complexity usually makes them the piece you want in the best condition. Rakes, tedders and mowers are "dumber" to fix and diagnose. 
Certainly others may disagree, but that's why I've found to be the case with my hay business.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

This thread got my curiosity up. I had been thinking about trading my BR780A in for a BR7060 SS so that I could do bale wrapping, etc. 780A has extra wide pickup, net/twine, bale command, bale kicker, upper and lower belt guides, automatic greasing and oiling systems, not to mention Harvestec automatic acid applicator.

Paid $26,700 for it (w/o acid applictor) in 2007.

So I looked at Tractorhouse.com to see what they were going for. Current 780A's are going for in the range of $20,000 to as much as $32,000! Balers with approximately the same number of bales and equipment are going for around $25,000.

Use something 6 years, cost me $1,700, depreciated to $0 this this year.

Maybe I should be in the equipment business?

Ralph


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Tedders are rare here JD. Nice to have one but I don't. Martin


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I really don't want a pull type was looking at more of a sp machine I also don't need a Tedder


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

carcajou said:


> Huh? 567 and the 568's use the same mega wide pickups.


. Maybe the later 567 but not the earlier, I have a 466, neighbor has 467, and good friend has 468, and its built different


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

I was also wondering what is so special about the silage special. is it like a most have option or what


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

justbad7 said:


> I was also wondering what is so special about the silage special. is it like a most have option or what


Generally the silage special is a heavier duty machine, usually has crop cutters as well


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

oh ok. ya i know next to nothing about balers but that makes sense. thanks


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Silage specials are good for making green or damp hay that is bagged. 
I like a silage special because quite a bit of my hay is mushroom hay, a little less dry and a heavier bale. Harder on the normal baler. Silage special is built to take a heavier bale.


----------



## justbad7 (Oct 2, 2013)

my next new question is could i get 0% financing with no crediblity as i have never gotten a loan before and have 0 credit


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

justbad7 said:


> my next new question is could i get 0% financing with no crediblity as i have never gotten a loan before and have 0 credit


Only one way to find out,ask the dealer.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

They only offer the no interest financing if buying new. With a big enough down payment they approve anyone.


----------

